# Lighting for 60 CM Tank



## Bonea (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi,

I am a beginner and building my first setup. My first try of a planted or any aquarium. I loved the Planted ones and hence decided to do it rather than have a normal one.

I am not sure about the light needed. The aquarium does come with a light in the hood, but I plan to use something else. My tank is 58(L) x 30(W) x 38(H) CM. I have already ordered for the CO2Art Advanced Complete Aquarium System and waiting for the delivery. For the Filter I will be using a SUNSUN canister. 

Could you please help me with what kind of light I would need for this tank. Any links, brands etc. If I go with a light fit for a High Tech and plant easy plants will there be an Algae problem because of too much light?

Thanks.


----------



## Bonea (Jun 15, 2017)

Ok I have shortlisted the below;

*Beamswork DA FSPEC LED Aquarium Light Pent Freshwater 0.50W*
https://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-FS...qid=1499591967&sr=8-3&keywords=beamswork&th=1

*
CHIHIROS RGB 60*
New Chihiros RGB-Series Aquatic Aquarium Colorful LED Lamp 25-50W Light 30-60cm - Hinterfeld -Professional Aquarium supplier

The Beamswork is the cheaper option. What do you think? I have no idea about the technical details. Which light would be better? Is there any other suggestions.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

The chihiros comes with a dimmer which makes it easier to fight algae problems. You need to find a balance between co2, ferts and light. If you have no dimmer the only options are raising the led fixture or floating plants.


----------



## Bonea (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks Nigel for your reply. 

I have seen positive reviews for Chihiros. I also saw the Chihiros A601 Plus, is it better than the RGB for planted tank? My tank is 35CM deep. So after adding substrate it will be like 28 - 30 CM. With the RGB will it be low, medium or high tech for this size aquarium (58Lx30Wx35H) or the A601 Plus be better?

Also the RGB 45 is 42cm long while the RGB 60 is 59cm long as per the website, I am not sure if this is the light length or the whole end to end length of the unit. I am a bit worried if 45 will be a bit short and I will have dark corners and if 60 will be a bit longer than my aquarium.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Bonea said:


> Thanks Nigel for your reply.
> 
> I have seen positive reviews for Chihiros. I also saw the Chihiros A601 Plus, is it better than the RGB for planted tank? My tank is 35CM deep. So after adding substrate it will be like 28 - 30 CM. With the RGB will it be low, medium or high tech for this size aquarium (58Lx30Wx35H) or the A601 Plus be better?
> 
> Also the RGB 45 is 42cm long while the RGB 60 is 59cm long as per the website, I am not sure if this is the light length or the whole end to end length of the unit. I am a bit worried if 45 will be a bit short and I will have dark corners and if 60 will be a bit longer than my aquarium.


No personal experience so can't say which is "better". The chihiros on max setting is VERY high light. But if you can dim it you can go low,med or high light w/e you wan't. 

The best way to see if the lighting is enough is using a PAR meter. Those are expensive but there are some people that did the measuring for you and posted the data. Try to google the data of the fixture and see what setting would be good for your plants. If you know what plants you are going to plant then you can post here or google for a 'good' PAR value. 

Examples
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/1112802-[review]-series-chihiros-led-affordable.html
https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2933/33387675136_88065a472a_z.jpg


----------



## Bonea (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks Nigel. Will have a look on google. First I need to learn what is PAR and other technical stuff  have no clue thats why hoping someone can make it easy for me here with experience. Tired a bit but was going over my head 

BTW had a look at your youtube channel. Nice work. Loved it.

This is my first planted tank and hope I dont get demotivated.


----------



## TheMakani (May 31, 2017)

i found this thread helpful in learning about PAR and the charts made it easy to figure out lighting heights: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/184368-lighting-aquarium-par-instead-watts.html


----------



## Bonea (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks Makani. Will have a read.


----------

